# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  Lucid Dream Nightmare Causes Bleeding

## O'nus

A'hoy hoy,

As a child, I had hallucinations when first realizing I had lucid dreams (false awakenings caused several problems).  I had normal dreams that turned to nightmares which contained a consistent demon that represented all that I feared.

That was when I was 7.  The past two days I have had lucid dreams interrupted by this demon, as though he was an unwanted hacker invading my sanctuary of dreams.  The first time, his wailing, stern, ominous voice, that also sounded with the whimpering of a small childs, and as it played backwards at the sametime (also sounded muffled), along with the wailing of thousands of people in pain, it said to be, "I am back."  Through it's blood encrusted armor and with his rotten and bleeding lips.  

The first time he came into my dreams, nothing happened other than an immense amount of fear.  I rationalized it and I felt better, not afraid anymore, and deemed it a conscious collection of stress induced symbolism throughout my dreams - that the demon was nothing more than a figment of my stress and problems projected in my dreams, and they are so strong that they can come present even in lucid dreams.  However, I then had another lucid dream this morning, and he came to me again (during meditation).  He stares at me and rambled on jibberish I couldn't quite understand, and I felt my skin burn.. it felt as though I was burning to death, or melting..  

I just recently studied all about the somatosensory pathway and the receptors of pain and temprature along with results from my previous blood tests and functional magnetic resonance imagining (fMRI), to find that there is nothing abnormal through my cortex or thalamus - my periqueductal grey and reticular formation are perfectly fine and normal.  Even more, my ventral posterior medial nucleus has abnormal synaptic firing, but abnormal in the sense as advanced.  I do not theorise that can effect my fear, however, as it is not affiliated with the amygdala or primarily active during REM sleep.

Aside from reductionist guesses, and the result of which I mean:
_I woke up to find my nose bleeding, my mouth full of blood, and rashes on my arm that were not present before._

I am perfectly healthy, no cold, no skin reactions, no laundry detergent change recently, nothing that could have a key elemental significant change to my physiological structure.

I fear for I still have random nose bleeds, and I feel my ears aching sometimes - I especially fear bleeding from my ears or eyes.

Have not been taking drugs lately either, and my diet has not dramatically changed at all.

The only co-related incident I can theorise is my relationship problems.  But why would relationship problems be projected through a demon from my childhood?

Anyways, that's the drift of it.  Thank you to anyone whom reads and I look forward to your feedback.

Thank you,
~ O'nus

*Edit:* (This is very important to)  I always called this demon by the name of Bloodshed.

----------


## CT

Whoa, that is frightening...   ::shock::  
Perhaps, you got a bloody nose, and it dripped down in your throat and mouth and you tasted it, but didnt know it in your dream but still noticed it somehow, and it manifested as your demon? Perhaps because of your previous encounter the your demon was on your mind? I dunno about the rashes...   ::?:

----------


## killfrenzy

::o:   ::o:   ::o:  
Thats some scary stuff! Reminds me of nightmare on elm street. Mybe you scratched at your arms during your slepp and caused the rashes but id be worried if my ears started bleeding, have you seen a doctor? I wasnt sure after reading your post whether you had carrie dout those tests on yourself...

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by CT_
> *Whoa, that is frightening...   
> Perhaps, you got a bloody nose, and it dripped down in your throat and mouth and you tasted it, but didnt know it in your dream but still noticed it somehow, and it manifested as your demon? Perhaps because of your previous encounter the your demon was on your mind? I dunno about the rashes... *



I havn't had any bleeding before when I dreamed of this demon as a child..  And I have had nose bleeds in the middle of my sleep before and dreampt happily, much like most people.

My first encounter, the demon came to me in a dark and desolate library filled with archaic books and medieval art.  He came from an endless aisle of suicidal books where the ground was covered in wailing corpses.  He is over ten feet tall, wearing thick crimson covered armor, his fingers are long, jagged, and claw-like.  He wears a skull like helmet which emanates his dark red eyes that usually glow enough to illuminate out of the helmet.. and I can see his lips, which are bruised and bleed.  He is sometimes holding three stars and his hand is impaled by a long sword. (His left hand).  He also randomly bleeds from every orifice of the armor.  (This is why I call him Bloodshed).

His return came to me as I was meditating in my lucid dream as I usually do; on a very large pillar stretching out of an endless ocean.  His face was dim in the sky as it turned dark and seemed to smear as he whispered, "I am coming back.."

My recent dream, he came to me as I was visiting a garden, and he came to me while walking through a garden of crosses that is on fire (I incorporated this dream image into my new poem title "Man in the Artists Section).  

So there you have it - the ecounters... generally.

----------


## CT

::shock::

----------


## Alric

Since you said you had nose bleeds while sleeping before, and it only happened once I would say its a coincident and the dream didn't cause it. I can see how that would be scary though.

Its good that you try and think he is not real except seeing as how you gave him a name you might not really believe it fully even if you say it. What do you normally do when you see him? Ever try talking to him?

----------


## Death-Wuad

o'nus, this has got to be the scariest thing ive ever heard... hears my advice: dont give it a name, and tell it to fuck off!

*edit*
I hear verbal commands are very effective

----------


## Lomebririon

I have a feeling that things that command a prescence like that don't feel the need to fuck off when you tell them to. Have you ever tried talking to him? Like asking him why he has decided to come back at this point in time. 

Maybe something you did as a child sealed him away in your subconscious, and perhaps a sudden, sharp change in your life has given him what he wanted; a doorway back into your dreams. Your nose bleed and rashes may be a form of payback.

Bloodshed might be your embodiment of fear and worries of an uncertain future. But I don't know, I have a vivid imagination.

----------


## Ivanushka

"what happens in the Matrix happens in real life too"

----------


## Seeker

Scary thing O'nus!!

Perhaps yor blood pressure became elevated enough during your dream to cause all this?

You are not on any blood thinners by any chance are you?

----------


## jacobo

did the rashes go away? is the weather warmer than it usually is where you live?

can you think of absolutely anything different in your room? perhaps a piece of art or a picture from your youth or of your family. 

have you talked with any old friends or relatives lately? if not you might want to re-hash some communication there.

have you been listening to any new type of music? anything that's more aggressive?

are your dreams normally effected by little things from every day life?

what kind of relationship problems are they? (if you don't mind me asking) is it just being away from her? or perhaps more troublesome? did you have problems with your mother when a child? might your relationship problems be invoking subconscious thoughts of any problems you had with mothers/sisters?

i would see a doctor, maybe you have an ear infection or something of that nature.

if you want to combat the demon, doing so in an LD would give you the best advantage... like others have said talking to the demon might give you some more leads or solve the problem all together. i don't suppose fighting him would do any good... except maybe to put your perception of him in your dreams in a new light.

just throwing around thoughts.

***

my reasoning for the questions...

weather greatly effects my dreams. it's summer here and it's about 97 degrees when i go to bed (11:00 or so) and lately i've been thirsty and not been able to quench my thirst in the dream world. very frustrating. -- also it could have been a heat rash... coincidence?

the atmosphere of my room greatly effects my dreams. i recently put a poster across from my bed and the poster gives the release date of an album... for weeks i couldn't figure out why i kept seeing "june 5th 2001" in my dreams. i tried to figure out what happened that day in my life but to no avail... then i noticed the poster and kicked myself.

the old friends and relatives thing came about when i didn't talk to my best friend since age 5 for about a month... i couldn't stop dreaming about him.

music seems to influence my dreams greatly.

as you can probably already tell, "the little things" greatly effect my dream world.

the relationship could be the biggest factor. while i try to stay away from freud's view on sex ruling your mind i can't help but think that a deprived body would put stress on the mind.

of course all these questions are relative to my experiences but they might be able to help you too.

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by adidas_
> *did the rashes go away? is the weather warmer than it usually is where you live?*



The rashes have gone away now, thanks to some cortisol cream.  The weather is decent and pretty normal for this time of year.





> can you think of absolutely anything different in your room? perhaps a piece of art or a picture from your youth or of your family. [/b]



This is the newest poster in my room:



It has no relevance in my life at all other than the brain in the background and the demons look cool.





> have you talked with any old friends or relatives lately? if not you might want to re-hash some communication there.[/b]



Possibly.. that can possibly have a relation.. I lost my friendship with some friends that I would play role-playing games with, and I had played as a character named BludShed with them..  But I don't see how they co-relate, as I don't care that they are gone from my life, and I have not thought of them much at all lately..





> have you been listening to any new type of music? anything that's more aggressive?[/b]



I've been listening to Godspeed You ! Black Emeperor, which is an orchestra, quite mellow.  I've started listening to more Radiohead.. *Shrugs*  No aggression really there.





> are your dreams normally effected by little things from every day life?[/b]



Always,   ::-P:  they all culminate to form a manifest dream to project all the problems and benefits of the day.  Bloodshed is from my youth though..





> what kind of relationship problems are they? (if you don't mind me asking) is it just being away from her? or perhaps more troublesome? did you have problems with your mother when a child? might your relationship problems be invoking subconscious thoughts of any problems you had with mothers/sisters?[/b]



It's more or less just the distance.  My relationship with my mother is as perfect as can be really.  The relationships are perfectly normal and fine really besides distance and sometimes moaning about the consequences because of distance.

I also never repressed Bloodshed as I saw him as a potential part of myself and knew that repression would only make 'him' stronger.  I embraced him and even made BludShed my own nick name for a long time (during my teen years).  

I never tried talking to him for I am always too afraid and when I even try to bring up any words, I feel he won't listen anyway, that it is useless to try.  Much like someone who is about to kill you.

Thank you all for your feedback, I really appreciate your help, as I don't know what is going on..

----------


## jacobo

i vote the poster just stirred memories and the rash and sore ears is some sort of subtle allergen.  ::disconcerted::

----------


## Alric

Between the poster and using his name it doesn't really shock me you had a dream like that.

----------


## O'nus

The poster is responsible for this??  That seems very hard to believe.  It's not even the size of a regular poster, and I cannot see it from my bed.

Using free association with the poster, I will look at it now and type all thoughts that come to my mind:

Reminds me of Rifts (the RPG)
Rifts reminds me of time spent with old friends
Reminds me of playing as BloodShed

Hmmm...

However, this problem and association still does not work well because I have Rifts books all over my room and pictures I drew of my character BludShed - I have always have Rifts things strewn about my room; things that look much more 'evil' than this poster.

In fact, if you click on the following link, it will show a picture of what I usually picture BludShed as, and his profile:  Link

The different thing about my room is that I have written quotations onto sticky-notes and posted them all over my walls along with pictures of friends and what not.  A typical theme in my room..

 ::?:  *Highly disagrees to point the blame of such a demon on this poster*

I wouldn't have posted the poster in my room if it bothered me.

I had a lucid dream of a war occuring in the town I currently live in.  I was trying to find my way through the screaming gunfire over the firey wreckage of the town to safety as bodies dropped, riddled by gunfire, in my way followed by crying agony and spraying blood that blinds my eyes.  Then BloodShed appeared and slaughtered everyone fighting; both sides, with a large flamberge and magical spells (just typical offensive energy spells, some similar to Rifts spells).  And then when the entire town realizes that this one demon is slaughtering everyone, the two armies teamed up and started to crowd at him and try to destroy him (which kills a few people in the rushing crowd to destroy him).  Although this is when BloodShed would drop his flamberge and a sonic blast would erupt from him, sending the armies about him flying a distance away in a large radius, knocking everyone else over like domino's.  The sky would then change color and the wind would change direction followed by a rumble of the ground.  Then BloodShed would stand motionless as claw-like hands would erupt from the ground, shredding the earth and pulling themselves upwards.  Various demons pull themselves upwards from the ground that look like they were brewed from the nightmares of children.  Bloody claws and maws, dislocated jaws, flailing tongues, rotting flesh..  They would then utterly slaughter the armies that are not only on their feet, but shocked in fright.

There's some more elaboration and my newest occurance with BLoodShed.

I would have tried talking to him, but he was too busy killing other people in my dream.

Thank you again to anyone reading this.[/url]

----------


## Alric

Well there you go. I don't think its the poster but the added affect of all the stuff in your room and in your life. When you say you have no idea what caused it, it gives the impression that you can't think of even one thing that might do it. From listening to you talk though it sounds more like you can't think of what caused it because there are to many possible things to narrow it down to just one thing. I am kind of surpised they ever stopped. I think one day you thought about him a little more often and then remebered all the stuff and had the dream. Then if you see him once its easy to see him more often.

You gave him a name, maybe you should call for him using it.

----------


## jacobo

well ya see i was under the impression that this poster was new and one of a kind. the only reason i thought it provoked the dreams was because it depicted demons. but if you had pictures of demons already... well that shoots my theory to shit.   ::mrgreen::  

also, the link wasn't working. "account inactive" or something like that.

----------


## O'nus

Re-activated the page.. oops, lol:  

Here's the link (BludShed)

The biggest thing I don't get is what he represents; even if all these things remind me of him, why is he so frightening?  What does he signify?    ::?:  

Sorry if I seemed rude rebuffing your theory adidas, I really do appreciate it, seriously.  I could use all the help I can get since I am just confused.

I have yet to bleed elsewhere.. although since Bloodshed killed other people in my dream, if someone else starts bleeding randomly, then I'll be a little more frightened..

----------


## Alric

It doesn't have to mean anything, its just a dream. I am going to take a guess though. Maybe you like him and you think it would be fun to play him. You want to roleplay the big evil guy that beats everyone up. There is nothing wrong with that, though dreams can seem a lot more real than you first think. Maybe the people looking so real threw you off. Nothing wrong with it when its fake, which a dream is but of course you dont want to kill anyone or see demon oozing out blood in real life and a dream looks just as real even if its not.

----------


## Evanescent

The link still doesn't work.

----------


## O'nus

What's a url to host pictures?  Geocities is sucking the cock

----------


## CT

www.imageshack.us  ::D:

----------


## CT

You liked to roleplay as him... You mean you just used some aspects of what you encountered in your dream or you really tried to roleplay your inner deamon... Perhaps you have some kinda unknown scary multiple personality disorder where the characters come to life from your roleplaying   ::shock::

----------


## O'nus

Here he is in full armor.  His helmet differs from when he is battling in armies and haunting me.



Might look familiar to some people..

Thanks CT!

----------


## Evanescent

I don't see any blooad around the armor.

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by Evanescent_
> *I don't see any blooad around the armor.*



I should note that that is a character from comic books, and the closest picture I have to what he actually looks like.

Also, only in certain times would he be bloody..

Sorry I have no closer rendition of him.. as I suck at drawing..

----------


## Evanescent

I heard that certain councilors called fear/hate councilors can help on that sorta thing or maybe just some good meditation but i have no clue seeing as how i am only 13 and incompatant in your susposedly mature minds.Sorry about that but some people in this forum are "ageists"

----------


## jacobo

anyone's opinions or thoughts on the matter are respected... once you prove your age is when people start treating you as such. 

***

we're just trying to break down why this demon is reappearing after so long. and i have to say i'm stumped... i think only o'nus can truly find the cause of it because we can only see so much of the picture through text.

----------


## Evanescent

Yes well sorry O'nus but it's up to you.

----------


## Placebo

Just a thought...

The mind is a morbid thing - we often appreciate and respect the mysterious and evil things... often subconsciously.
Similar to how some people like to be miserable (manic depressives, for example)

So perhaps you created this character, and actually really like him... even if he does make you piss yourself or bleed.
And whatever the brain finds interesting, it plays on.

My advice... try not to have pictures, etc of demons around. Over time you'll forget about it.

----------


## Evanescent

Not talking about it will keep him idle but he could come back maybe talking about him could do the opposite.

----------


## Kaniaz

Waking up at night with a sweat and a nose bleed is a sign that many alleged alien abductees experience. While I personally don't think you've been abducted, I just thought you'd like to know that you may have been probed by intergalatic beings in rude places.  :tongue2:

----------


## ffx-dreamz

You poor dellusional man...  ::lol::

----------


## Kaniaz

> _Originally posted by ffx&#045;dreamz_
> *You poor dellusional man...*



No, really, it is a sign. That's serious. However, the aliens may not of touched his butt. They may of touched *your* butt. Are you sure your butt is safe?

*Announcer:* Check your butts. NOW.

----------


## Evanescent

Mines good  ::wink::

----------


## evangel

I have awoken from dreams a few times before with the taste of blood in my mouth -faint, but enough to freak me out and to not want to go back to sleep right away. They usually follow dreams involving knives/swords or physical altercations involving sharp metallic objects. For me, the music I listen to and the things that  I entertain my mind with (movies, POSTERS, books, etc.) have a profound effect on my dream imagery. Comic books are also very powerful and influential on my dreams... 

I agree with Placebo: We often give too much respect and are attracted to the things that we find strange and morbid (we are repulsed yet fascinated at the same time to things like death and violence). It sounds like you have a fascination _or at least an interest_ in things demonic since you speak of them so casually...

If it's something you're really concerned about, I might suggest staying away from anything remotely demonic or occult for a while and see if that helps.

----------


## Evanescent

Evangel are you the same person as Ev

----------


## KingAmazon

Here is what I would do if I were you.

1. Try talking to him and finding out why these things are happening.

2. If that doesn't work point at him and say "I want to see energy!" and hope you don't die.

3. If neither of the above work, summon a sword and kick his ASS.

----------


## evangel

> _Originally posted by Evanescent_
> *Evangel are you the same person as Ev*



nope.     ::|:  

Why? Do we sound the same?

----------


## Kaniaz

No, just because you both have an 'ev' at the start of your name.

----------


## evangel

::roll::   ::?:

----------


## babygirl4eva

that is a very scary story  ::shock::  , it kinda matches with my topic it goes something like- scary repeated dreams. the only part that really matches is the way you described the person in your dream cause in my dream that i've been getting every night(same dream everytime)has a guy chasing me with a hatchet but i would say to yell at him and tell him to get out of your life and leave you alone. if you have any advice for me please feel free to private message me.

----------


## Fluttering_folds

I would agree with Placebo, you've been feeding this character with your role playing and from what I've read you and him are still the same person, if you realy want to get rid of him then take way what feeds most scarry things in our dreams, our own fear, stand up too it, because it is you and it has too do what you want it too do, remember you are GOD in your dreams you can do anything you want but make sure that you want it, be commanding and confident you are your own worst enemey in your dreams.

----------


## dougdrums

O'nus, if I may ask a favor: You are a very interesting person, one I would like to know much more about. My question is, would you be able to write a detailed paper on yourself, and share it with the community? I know this is a strange request, but it would be an honor for me to better understand you.

----------


## O'nus

I open my eyes and find myself in the ruins of a city.  Smokey craters and burning ruins of buildings is the only light.  The sky is a dark red color and is slowly turning about in itself in a calm, ominous matter.  As I walk and gather myself still, I feel a deep forboding feeling as a light footsteps, I think a horse's, echoe in the wind.

I look in a nearby crater to find it stuffed with bodies; people I once knew.  I see metal stretching to the skies from a burning wreckage; an old home of mine.  I see the graveyard of crosses; they are all charred and the ground is covered in ash.  

I find my way to the center of the city where a fountain that once flowed with celestial water is now lacerated by Him.  Water no longer flows, but the bodies in the fountain make a pool of blood, intimidating enough.

The wind changes direction.  I hear the horse again, slowly, as a figure makes it's way through the smoke of the city.  He comes to the center, garbed in his crimson armor on his crimson, rotten fleshes, horse; I know his horse's name is Genocide.  He gets off of Genocide and it rides away.  He stands tall again, over 10 feet, and I still look up to him, but this time, I don't tremble as much.  

His claw-like gauntlets clench and metal screeches in the wind now as he groans, "Even if you could vanquish me, I will still remain in your blood, forever.  You will hate yourself as you continue to fail.  Your friends will become disappointed in you as you wreek pessimism.  And your loved ones will die along with your pathetic incompetence."  His claw-like hands vibrate in a red glow as the clouds above swirl, creating a swallowing hole in the sky that consumes all the smoke from the city.

I blink..  I know it has been a dream this whole time..  I don't want to be haunted by such a demon any longer.  I clench my fists and attempt to summon a weapon.. it comes, but from the crater of loved ones.  It is a necklace, and I feel it put around my neck by calm hands of souls I cannot see.  He stands confused and bursts a grunt as flames explode from him and consume the city.  I feel the wall of fire pass me, but it does not injure me.  The city is now ensormed in flames as the sky continues to swallow it with an ominous screaming.

I lift my hand to the side and a rifle comes into my hand (I believe an M14).  Armor folds over me, out of nowhere, to cover the majority of my body.  Side arms appear carrying future-like pistols.  I feel a sheath on my back come to, and an impressively crafted flamberge into my opposite hand.  I take aim with my weapon and unleash my first defensive against Him ever.

He laughs as a wall of bodies erupts from the ground to cover the fire; the bodies still scream as my gunfire riddles the corpses and blood sprays from them.  I stop firing and drop the gun as the bodies fall simultaneously.  "The more you fight, the more pain you will cause."  He taunts to me.

I lift my hand and throw the bodies into the flames with my mind.  I hold my flamberge with two hands calmly to the side.  He taunts again and summons a large two handed sword that appears to be nearly 8 feet long and encrusted with demonic runes with the handle crafted from the spinal cord of a demon.  His groan echoes into my head as his crimson eyes emanate from his battle helmet.

I run towards him and he takes his stance to defend himself, I leap at him and prepare myself to swing, but throw the flamberge at him as I disappear from his line of sight.  He deflects the sword and it flies at amazing speed from his delfection into the sky above, where I was before.  I find myself beneath him and I make the ground move downward, pushing us both up (lucid terrain control).  He loses himself and his sword as he is pushed into the incredibly windy sky.

The sky turns it's deepest red, nearly black, as it bleeds dead roses.  He groans in frustration and then relaxes..  Oddly, he floats calmly.. and begins to remove his helmet.  His face is mine, although, his hair is longer and bright red, and his eyes are full of insanity.  

He begins to clench his fists and laugh mockingly as the winds increase.. I wonder what he is doing and look downwards to find several of the craters on the surface are boiling with fire and lava.  I maneuver myself as the pillars of fire erupt from the surface into the bleeding sky.  

I then look to the surface.. I can control all this though..  I concentrate as the winds cut my face and the pillars continue to burn me..

The entire dreamscape beings to vibrate and He looks worried.  His voice trembles that of a childs, "What are you doing Mikey?"  I continue to try to tear the dreamscape with my mind as the surface below seemingly implodes on itself.  

All that remains is the bleeding sky and the firey winds around us.  I feel the sky turning into what it to become, as it is already close to it; a black hole.

Everything begins to be consumed into the hole.. all that is left is Him and I.  He now looks like a child although with a bleeding lip and bright red hair still; he screams at me, "WHY?" as his limbs are torn off his body and fly inwards to the hole.

I then enter the hole.. and find myself awake on my bed.. staring into the picture of my family and girlfriend..

Thank you for taking the time to read this...

----------


## jacobo

epic.  ::holyshit::  

good luck. let us know if confronting him solved your 'problem.'

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by adidas_
> *epic.  
> 
> good luck. let us know if confronting him solved your 'problem.'*



So far, no problems.  I still keep all the posters and games around as normal.. 

It is also that I believe my other problems have been quelled..  I still just wonder if that was truly what was causing the problems.  It always felt like someone invading my dreams; I could feel that invading feeling.. just like someone cramming something into you, like a doctor and his needle, and it just doesn't feel like it's supposed to be there.  That feeling.

I don't want to forget him though, because I don't think it will help to ignore his existance.  

Thanks for all the feedback, hopefully my dream wasn't too intimidating for anyone to read, lol..

----------


## Evanescent

I hope that you will someday figure out why it happened and maybe fix it.                       

Good Luck Michael-I suspose that is your name.

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by dougdrums_
> *O'nus, if I may ask a favor: You are a very interesting person, one I would like to know much more about. My question is, would you be able to write a detailed paper on yourself, and share it with the community? I know this is a strange request, but it would be an honor for me to better understand you.*



What do you want to know?

----------


## jacobo

everything! :yumdumdoodledum: erm, yeah dougdrums what?

----------


## Evanescent

I wouldn't mind knowing either.

----------


## O'nus

I thought I should just say that someone emailed me and asked me about details on controlling pms and periods during sleep, as they thought that this is what the thread was about..   ::shock::

----------


## Death-Wuad

> _Originally posted by O'nus_
> *I thought I should just say that someone emailed me and asked me about details on controlling pms and periods during sleep, as they thought that this is what the thread was about.. *



  ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh::   ::rolllaugh:: 

That's all I have to say

----------


## Evanescent

Wha? Who sent it?

----------


## lord soth

wow, dude,
 write that up and have someone publish it,
 make it based on a true story ect.

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by Evanescent_
> *Wha? Who sent it?*



They asked me not to tell their name..

..

They have a hotmail account though, I'll tell you that.  They're also a newbie.

----------


## Evanescent

K what about that detailed paper? When you gonna type it up. If you don't want to that is fine i just would like to know.

----------


## jacobo

> _Originally posted by Evanescent_
> *K what about that detailed paper? When you gonna type it up. If you don't want to that is fine i just would like to know.*



sounds like a homework assignment. perhaps we can make this a communal paper. ... as if we were to have a *community chat* of some sort.   ::teeth::

----------


## Evanescent

> _Originally posted by adidas+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(adidas)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				<!--QuoteBegin-Evanescent
> 			
> 		
> ...



I already know about the community chat.

----------


## O'nus

> _Originally posted by Evanescent+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Evanescent)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Motions hand over head*   ::-P:  

I'm not really sure what to put on this paper.. but I'll see what I can do.

To update on these dreams, I so far have not had any cases of bleeding in my sleep, or encountering anymore demons (well, no major ones anyway, hehe).  I do have a suspicion on if He will return but I also believe I could handle it the same way again.

----------

